# Why don't I like Homemade Soap?



## lazydaisy67 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm new to the goat milk world and love all the info on this site! I have a friend who has a soap and lotion making biz and I've tried her soap. I like looking at it, but I hate using it! It makes a horribly ring in the tub so I won't let my kids bathe with it. It's only allowed in sinks cause they're easier to clean. I don't think there's any fragrance to it once you actually use it, even though the bar smells nice before and after use. It makes my skin horribly dry even when she says she's used all kinds of awesome oils in it, and quite frankly it makes my skin feel kind of sticky or something. Not sticky really just kind of squeeky.......I can't describe it. Anyway, is this just the nature of all homemade soap? She's been doing this for 9 years and I would think she pretty much knows what she's doing. I know she tries all kinds of new methods/ingredients all the time, but I simply can't stand it. She wants to make me a goat milk soap using my own milk, but I'm kind of hesitant because I never end up doing anything with her soaps but using them for decoration and eventually throw them out. Am I missing something???


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

If you have hard water, the soap is not the problem, it is the water.

We installed a water filter/softener system in our home and it does not matter WHAT soap we use, there are not rings around the tub or dry skin or squeeky skin...of course, now we only use the soap that I make and no one in my house complains.

So, check your water hardness, and maybe even the mineral content.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, well, it could be there is *something* in her soap that irritates your skin. I have only had one customer say my soap made them itch. I gave him an unscented bar to try, figuring it was the scent. But no, he said it still made him itch. Go figure. I love using my soap. When I rinse my hands after washing with it, it feels like I have lotion on and it leaves them soft. One of my dd's had problems with really dry, red hands, esp. in winter but not since I started making my own soap and lotion. 

I don't find much scent left on my skin after use. It is a wash off product after all. But there is a very, very light scent left. I just don't notice it much because I'm smelling this stuff all the time. As for the tub ring, no clue since we all take showers here except for the youngest few. I haven't noticed more or less of a ring since we switched. We rinse the sides of the tub pretty well after baths to prevent any buildup. But we did that before we switched too.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Sep 7, 2009)

It probably is our water. We have our own well water and I'm sure it's full of minerals and what now. I know my toilet gets ooogie from it anyway. Thank goodness we're getting a softener in the spring. I felt SOOO bad that I hated using her soaps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Laurel,
Yes it could be your water, but I have used handmade soaps in hard water with no problems. I would like to send you a bar of my soap if you would pm me your address. that way you could try another soap
Barb


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

There are so many different soap recipes out there. I know there is one out there that is perfect for you (unfortunately, just not your friends :/). This is why you have so many soap makers that spend countless hours formulating and experimenting. I think this is one of the reasons swaps are so popular too. It's fun to see and feel what kind of soap other people make.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ditto Barb, there is alot of really awful soap out there, want to try one of mine just PM me. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Please send both Barb and Vicki a pm and try their soaps Bet you will see a difference. Both make awsome soap !!!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have very hard water and no problems with MOST handmade soap. I have had one soap I received in a swap feel draggy on my skin and leave a soap ring in the tub. Do not know what she used but I threw it away. My goat milk soaps do not leave a soap ring and we all love it but not all soap is the same.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I am with you on not all soap is the same. 
We have well water.. and it is hard. I've made my soap where it works well in our water. I have had some so so soap.. some I would not even use due to the content.. but.. there is some nice soaps made by a lot of soapmakers. Please don't judge all handmade soap by one persons.
It could be the recipe.. and the 'type' soap she makes. 

I'd be happy to send you a sample of mine also... just PM me.

Rett


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, I know her soaps are high quality. She's perfected her recipes over 9 years time and she knows what she's doing. It just never occurred to me that it was my water being so hard and full of minerals. I'll bet that's exactly what it is.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Sep 7, 2009)

I would LOVE to get samples of your soaps!! 

Laurel Klenda
1234 Yellowwood Rd
Kimballton, IA 51543

BUT, I will warn you that I will be honest about how they work for me or if I like them or not. And, again, I have extremely hard water, so I'm sure that will play a part it my opinion.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Honestly, if you don't like Barbs or Vicki's soaps, its your water. Both make awesome soap and if I didn't like my recipe I'd steal their recipes JJ. I like mine JUST FINE, cause it works on who matters the most, Lindsey. Tam


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky you didn't word that quite right. lol! 
I think the woman doesn't make goat milk soap. I don't like soap without milk in it. I also don't like water reduced soap. and Ring? in the tub? my soaps don't my customers always comment how it doesn't leave soap scum. I had a very large business too, so lotttssss of customers


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

I am with you Sherrie, I also don't care for soaps that don't have goat milk, real farm milk not the powdered kind.. Frozen is ok as long as it is real milk... I honestly think that goat milk soaps are superior to water based soaps of any kind, just me 
I also don't get soap scum, nor has any of my customers ever complained about soap scum so I am thinking it is not a problem with them.. I do like liquid reduced soaps as they are cured faster and Icannot tell any difference in them.. Cocoa butter soaps are fabulous and so soothing
Barb


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I know that in my area we have hard water, and we also have a lot of castille purists...I get asked all the time if my soap will lather, or make their skin feel like it has a film on it. I explain that it won't because of how it is formulated. Customers come back and tell me it rinses clean & leaves their skin feeling clean and soft  Some people are honestly allergic to soap oils, like maybe coconut or palm or shea...single oil soaps could help rule out an allergy.


----------

